# Présentation pièce jointe Mail iPad



## ndubau (9 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Je viens de procéder à plusieurs mises à jour successives de l'iOs sur un iPad (de 5 à 8 et 9 en cours!). J'ai une mauvaise surprise : les pièces jointes en pdf qui autrefois se présentaient en forme d'icône sont ouvertes dans le corps de mail et je ne parviens plus ) les orienter vers Documents ou iBook pour ensuite les enregistrer.
Comment revenir à une présentation par icône (toujours en vigueur pour des fichiers doc ou xls ou pps)
Merci de votre attention
Noël


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (22 Décembre 2015)

Utilise Outlook. Beaucoup mieux que l'application native.


----------



## lineakd (22 Décembre 2015)

@ndubau, un appui prolonger sur l'image de ton pdf fera apparaître un petite fenêtre qui te permettra de copier ton pdf dans les apps documents ou iBooks.
Je ne sais pas comment revenir aux icônes. Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que j'ai les deux (l'image et l'icône) avec les fichiers joints en pdf. 
@Bruno de Malaisie, qu'est-que l'app Outlook t'amène de plus par rapport à l'app Mail?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (23 Décembre 2015)

L'envoi très facile de donnés sur Dropbox, googledrive, iCloud.
Le fait qu'il y a 2 boites aux lettres, une "Focused" pour ce qui est important et une autre pour les mails moins importants. Ce qui évite des notifications à n'en plus finir sur mon AppleWatch. 
Le,fait que cela fonctionne avec tout type d'adresse mail (Gmail, exchange, Windows 365, iCloud)
J'utilisais c e client mail quand il s'appelait encore Acompli. Il a été racheté par Windows, de même que de nombreux autres applications. (Sunrise, Wunderlist). 
Je regrette cependant de ne pas pouvoir utiliser Outlook sur mon MBP.


----------

